# North & West Scotland - CCTV set to reduce fish discards



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> A pilot scheme for skippers to use CCTV on their boats to help reduce fish discards at sea is set to be unveiled.
> 
> It is understood several vessels have been chosen for a £100,000 initiative.
> 
> ...cont../..


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/8165865.stm


----------

